# فاكسات شركات البترول



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد فاكسات شركات البترول في مصر والوطن العربي 
وجزاكم اللهم خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

عناوين- شركات البترول في مصر تجدها فى هذا الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14900


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ادخل على موقع وزارة البترول وانت هتعرف كل الشركات 

http://www.emp.gov.eg/main_a.htm


----------



## Ahmed Rashed (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت الموقع الخاص بالشركات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanical9 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

thankssssssssss


----------



## eng_hazem123 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="1 50"]شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا [/frame]


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا شكراً
شكراً شكراً .........................


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخوانا بلاش " أسلوب غير لائق ، وإن كنت أتفق معك في المضمون " - المشرف
ايه كل شويه شكرا 
ده انتوا مهندسين .. مش معقوله كده


----------



## Zarifsm (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## الصعيدي المشاغب (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

